# The Baron of Chrome



## Fangar (Nov 18, 2005)

Closed end Black Titanium Baron in aluminum.  Head to toe done on jet mini lathe only.  It actually has a light brush to the finish, but shows up as a little waxy looking here.  This one was very hard to photograph.

Comments always welcome.











Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## rtjw (Nov 18, 2005)

Wow, nice looking pen. Must have been very difficult. Great job.


----------



## LanceD (Nov 18, 2005)

Great looking pen. What kind of tools were used to turn it with and how is it sanded?


----------



## jbjwood2000 (Nov 18, 2005)

Wow James!
Great looking pen. Really like the shape of this one! Keep up the good work. 
Jeff in Kodiak, Ak.


----------



## BigRob777 (Nov 18, 2005)

James,
Awesome!  I did some steel turning in college, but not by hand.  I can't imagine how hard it is to do this, unless you don't actually hold the tool.
Rob


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Nov 18, 2005)

Graet looking pen and a challenge for a midi Jet.


----------



## Old Griz (Nov 18, 2005)

Beautifully done... but one question... how heavy a pen is it... and how does it balance in the hand..


----------



## Dario (Nov 18, 2005)

WONDERFUL!!!!   [8D]


----------



## Fangar (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LanceD_
> <br />Great looking pen. What kind of tools were used to turn it with and how is it sanded?



Lance,

Thanks.  Take a look at this tutorial I made some time a go:

http://www.penturners.org/content/alcigartut.pdf

Fangar


----------



## Fangar (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> <br />James,
> Awesome!  I did some steel turning in college, but not by hand.  I can't imagine how hard it is to do this, unless you don't actually hold the tool.
> Rob



Rob,

Thanks.  Actually not very bad with the heavy tool that I made.  Basically a steel scraper from a steel lathe, that I welded a threaded rod to and turned a rosewood hande for.









Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## Fangar (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Old Griz_
> <br />Beautifully done... but one question... how heavy a pen is it... and how does it balance in the hand..



Thanks Griz,

I was concerned that it would be heavy when I planned it out in my head.  It balances quite nicely.  Since you cant post the cap on it, it balances well.  I weighed it along side of the Bloodwood Closed End Baron that I did a while back.  It is only .3 oz heavier:


Bloodwood: Total Weight = <b>1.4 oz</b> (Body = .7 oz) (Cap = .7oz)
Chrome:    Total Weight = <b>1.7 oz</b> (Body = 1.0 oz) (Cap = .7 oz)

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm not worthy... [8)]


----------



## Ligget (Nov 18, 2005)

Fangar, that IS awesome![][]

Well done, another masterpiece that you should be VERY proud of!!!! You da man[][]


----------



## Old Griz (Nov 18, 2005)

[quoteI was concerned that it would be heavy when I planned it out in my head.  It balances quite nicely.  Since you cant post the cap on it, it balances well.  I weighed it along side of the Bloodwood Closed End Baron that I did a while back.  It is only .3 oz heavier:


Bloodwood: Total Weight = <b>1.4 oz</b> (Body = .7 oz) (Cap = .7oz)
Chrome:    Total Weight = <b>1.7 oz</b> (Body = 1.0 oz) (Cap = .7 oz)

Cheers,

Fangar
[/quote]

Interesting.... I would guess if you made it in the traditional style it might even weigh a bit less than the bloodwood... 
Have you considered offering drilled blanks for sale... I would guess some of the guys here might be interested... 
Also when you drill the blanks.. do you drill them to take the tubes or drill them to just press fit the parts...


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 18, 2005)

Fangar,
Absolutely STUNNING!


----------



## chigdon (Nov 18, 2005)

That is very impressive.  The fact that you made it a closed end pen is what is making me scratch my head.  Beautiful pen.  I would second the request for pre-drilled blanks if you were interested.


----------



## wayneis (Nov 18, 2005)

WOW, I give up James, I don't think that I can top that baby its beautiful.  Great job.

Wayne


----------



## gerryr (Nov 18, 2005)

Stunning work!  Just be sure to keep it away from saltwater.


----------



## Deere41h (Nov 18, 2005)

James....That is one good looking pen!!  Did you put anything on it to protect the aluminum?  How have these traditionally held up to use?

Really nice job.  Thanks for sharing it with us.  The closed end Baron has become my favorite.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 18, 2005)

OK, I give up.  I'm gonna get me a turning frock and see if I can turn out something like this!  []

Beautiful work, Dude!


----------



## Texas Taco (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice work.  [8D]


----------



## Darley (Nov 18, 2005)

Will second Tom idee, if it's a good price range. BTW awesome pen James like it


----------



## Fangar (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Old Griz_
> Interesting.... I would guess if you made it in the traditional style it might even weigh a bit less than the bloodwood...
> Have you considered offering drilled blanks for sale... I would guess some of the guys here might be interested...
> Also when you drill the blanks.. do you drill them to take the tubes or drill them to just press fit the parts...



Tom,

This was the first closed end Baron that I have done in the Aluminum. You are right, it would likely be about the same weight with the fitting on the end. 

On these, I usually drill the aluminum to the ID of the brass tubes so that they are not necessary.  I like to save my expensive brad point bits for the wood and plastics and I don't have any cobalt or titanium bits in the correct sizes.  The Baron top cap is an 11mm ID and a 23/64" for the lower barrel.  Normally, the parts press fit nicely into the aluminum.  On this one for some reason, two of the fittings neede a small drop of thin CA.  They were snug, but not quite tight enough.  

I would be willing to make some of the blanks for folks here.  What sizes would be prefered?  Cigar, Baron?  I am telling you though, if you guys have a Supernova or similar with the pin jaws, and a jacobs chuck for your tailstock, drilling these is really a piece of cake.  I put a couple layers of shop towel on the lathe bed, and use a little WD-40 or thread cutting oil.  Then I face the ends on the lathe at the same time.

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## Texas Taco (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fangar_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Just finished reading the tutorial.  Makes me want to give it a try some day.


----------



## swm6500 (Nov 18, 2005)

Outstanding pen James. I like the way it looks.


----------



## LanceD (Nov 18, 2005)

James, just read yout tutorial and you sure make it look easy. I'd definately be interested in two or three set of blanks for the Baron if you decide to sell them.


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 19, 2005)

Very nice James, one of the better metal pens I have seen. 
That really is a looker.


----------



## Fangar (Nov 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Deere41h_
> <br />James....That is one good looking pen!!  Did you put anything on it to protect the aluminum?  How have these traditionally held up to use?
> 
> Really nice job.  Thanks for sharing it with us.  The closed end Baron has become my favorite.



Thanks John,

On this one I didn't powdercoat.  I have had one of the aluminums (Cigar) for about 6 months or so now.  Don't use it all the time, but enough to say that it has held up very well.  I have powdercoated a few, and they look nice too.  Definately a different look however.  The PC tends to make them look a little more cloudy.  It does not react the same way over brass for some reason. The bare aluminum shows prints, but can be wiped off with a soft cloth.  I like the feel of the bare metal too.

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## Fangar (Nov 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />OK, I give up.  I'm gonna get me a turning frock and see if I can turn out something like this!  []
> 
> Beautiful work, Dude!



I warn you though.  Don't forget that you are dressed in frock when you step out of your shop to pick up your morning paper.  Yeeeehaaaw!

[]

Fangar


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 19, 2005)

Wow, James, that is super cool! [8D]


----------



## jimbo 31751 (Nov 19, 2005)

Awesome James, just awesome.[8D]


----------



## ashaw (Nov 19, 2005)

That is one nice pen......  I have been out of the shop to long...


----------



## rtparso (Nov 19, 2005)

Fangar
Have you seen this??
http://www.focuser.com/atm/anodize/anodize99.html


----------



## Jcraigg (Nov 19, 2005)

Very Nice


----------



## Fangar (Nov 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rtparso_
> <br />Fangar
> Have you seen this??
> http://www.focuser.com/atm/anodize/anodize99.html



Ron,

I have seen that.  A good idea.  I don't know if I want the chemicals around though.  Especially since I don't do very many.  Thanks for the link though.

Fangar


----------



## atvrules1 (Nov 19, 2005)

Very nice James.  What a great looking pen it is.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 23, 2005)

James,

Are you facing the AL with the same barrel trimmers we use on wood?

Ryan


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Nov 23, 2005)

That is a beautiful pen, outstanding craftsmanship.....that one is one of the nicest metal Pens I have ever seen...well done!


----------



## Fangar (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ryan_
> <br />James,
> 
> Are you facing the AL with the same barrel trimmers we use on wood?
> ...



Ryan,

I would not recommend that at all.  Actually, I face them on the lathe.  Beacuse the stock is already round and being drilled on the lathe, I use a sharp tool to face the end at the same time.

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## Fangar (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jim in Oakville_
> <br />That is a beautiful pen, outstanding craftsmanship.....that one is one of the nicest metal Pens I have ever seen...well done!



Thanks very much for the kind words Jim.

Cheers,

Fangar


----------

